

Duby and Surinx, an Interview With Charles Nutter - bensummers
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/11/duby-surinx

======
bensummers
Duby is a particularly interesting language, essentially offering an improved
Java syntax. Unlike other X-on-JVM languages, there's no runtime library or
type system which slows things down.

But the really cool thing is doing the equivalent of meta-programming by
making the compiler support plugins.

